

Does HackerNews have an Official policy for promoting YC Companies? - ajhit406
http://yfrog.com/klwifp

======
happyfeet
Please refer entry dated: 12 May 2011 "New Jobs Code" in below link.
<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>

It doesn't say anything specific about ad from YC companies though.

------
ajhit406
I noticed a few minutes ago that Loopt had a post on the front page, but it
didn't have any points nor did it have a submitter.

See the screenshot [link] for reference.

------
benologist
They let YC companies advertise hiring like that.

~~~
ajhit406
Ah, ok. Is this an "official" thing that's been communicated by PG, or just
something that is understood because it happens alot?

~~~
benologist
He made it like that a couple months ago, they used to be regular submissions
but with optional comments and then he did something to boost their presence.
You'd have to search to find any mention of it but it was official.

~~~
ajhit406
Ah nice, I think this algorithm is fair:

"Now instead of being ranked by points, jobs simply start at position 4 and
slide down the page at 4 positions per hour. To prevent the frontpage from
being overloaded with jobs, no one can post a new job when there is still one
in the top half of the page."

